# PHilipino Silat



## Karl (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi

does someone knows more about it?
Thanks
Karl


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2007)

That is a very broad topic.  

Could you give us some ideas as to what you would like to talk about?  Silat is an indonesian words meaning "fighting" or "self-defense".  It is often used generically in that region of the world, much like "karate" is used generically in the US.

There are over 1000 types of Silat found in the Philippines, Malaysia, and Indonesia.  The applications range from dance to combat, the influences are very wide ranging.  

Are you interested in studying Silat?


----------



## Karl (Jan 13, 2007)

Well Im looking to have contact with people who actually are learning Silat in the PH, and maybe get in contact with them...
I know or listen about the tausug in the South of the PH... .
What I know is that Moslems are still learning and teaching it but if they teach foreigners is another story...
Regards
Karl


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2007)

You can certainly learn Silat in the Philippines.


----------



## Karl (Jan 13, 2007)

arnisador said:


> You can certainly learn Silat in the Philippines.


 
Yea , you can also walk in the streets of Manila  or another city in another country and find everything awfull if nobody takes you to the right places....


----------



## tellner (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't have his contact information, but if you get in touch with Michael Blackgrave of Texas he can help you. He's done a fair amount of martial arts in PI including Silat.


----------



## Karl (Jan 14, 2007)

HI Tellner

thanks, I will try that
regards
Karl


----------



## Carol (Jan 15, 2007)

Karl,

My school takes regular trips to Indonesia and the PI to train.  I'm not sure if my instructors can help but I don't think they would mind if you ask them.   You are welcome to use my name as a referral if you like.

Guros Mike and May Williams
Martial Arts Research Institute
www.CombatKaliSilat.com

Best of luck!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 15, 2007)

Karl said:


> Hi
> 
> does someone knows more about it?
> Thanks
> Karl



No disrespect, but its...
Philippines for the islands themselves...
and Filipino (or Pilipino before the "F") for the people or things from the Philippines


----------



## Karl (Jan 16, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> No disrespect, but its...
> Philippines for the islands themselves...
> and Filipino (or Pilipino before the "F") for the people or things from the Philippines


 
Thanks for the info


----------



## Karl (Jan 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Karl,
> 
> My school takes regular trips to Indonesia and the PI to train. I'm not sure if my instructors can help but I don't think they would mind if you ask them. You are welcome to use my name as a referral if you like.
> 
> ...


----------

